# Loose hide



## PSG

Can you tighten up loose hide on a wether?


----------



## toth boer goats

Trying to picture what you are saying.
Loose hide, is his skin not snapping back? 
If not, he sounds dehydrated.


----------



## Amandanicole

Are you asking how you get a tighter hide for a show wether? You can use hide lotion for lambs, put it on them then stick a goat tube on over that. Keep it damp until it is time to show.


----------



## PSG

Yes, how can you tighten up hide on a show wether. What type of hide lotion?


----------



## Amandanicole

PSG said:


> Yes, how can you tighten up hide on a show wether. What type of hide lotion?


----------



## PSG

Thank you


----------



## Goatzrule

Just a question because I only show dairy goats. Why do you want the hide tight? On dairy animals you want it stretchable and lose (pliable)


----------



## Amandanicole

Goatzrule said:


> Just a question because I only show dairy goats. Why do you want the hide tight? On dairy animals you want it stretchable and lose (pliable)


This is only for market goats. For breeding boer goats you also want a fairly loose skin. 
The market goats main purpose is for muscle. With a tighter hide the muscle is closer to the surface and easier to feel.


----------

